# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Crypto Anchor Verifier, AI-enabled scanner, IBM, Armonk, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - IBM

research.ibm.com/5-in-5/crypto-anchors-and-blockchain

"Pairing AI with Optical Scanning for Real-World Product Authentication"

by Donna Dillenberger
May 23, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Nobody likes knockoffs. Crypto-anchors and blockchain will unite against counterfeiters

Published on Mar 18, 2018




> Crypto-anchors and blockchain technology will ensure a product's authenticity -- from its point of origin to the hands of the customer.

----------


## Airicist

AI-enabled scanner proves authenticity

Published on May 24, 2018




> How can you trust something is genuine, when the signs are invisible to the human eye? IBM Crypto Anchor Verifier is an AI-enabled scanner for visual clues that prove an item's authenticity. It can make it easier to spot counterfeits. So we can be confident in the goods we use every day.

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM built a handheld counterfeit goods detector"
The AI tricorder knows those aren't official Yeezys.

by Rachel England
May 23, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM Will Marry Its New Verifier To The Blockchain, Transforming Diamonds, Olive Oil And Insurance"   

by Michael del Castillo
May 23, 2018

----------

